# Feeling Out Of Sorts



## deadfrednc (Jun 3, 2015)

So Maybe this seems odd to some people but I feel like people here can relate. I'm a workaholic and love building... Well anything I have the resources to build. I bought an atlas 10 lathe from a friend of mine thinking "well I'll probably use it once in awhile it'll just be nice to have when I need it". This is my first and only piece of machining equipment. I have found it to be the most used tool in my shop more so than any hand tool even. I put several hours a week on it. Well two nights ago while playing around turning a brass taillight housing for a motorcycle just to see if I could it happened. The carriage stopped and would not budge. I turned the auto feed off and tried the hand wheel still nothing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is what I found tonight. Even though I think this will be a fun project I was not ready to lose my favorite tool. I'm hoping to have it back up and going soon but as I dig deeper into this I find other things that need attention as well. That being said I hope to square this machine up and be capable off turning out better parts by the time I'm through.

Richard


----------



## mzayd3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe try to reverse the lead screw, or unscrewing it.  Hopefully the teeth are still intact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafe (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, now you need a mill.....to make that part ....That's how it starts....I feel your pain It's not as bad as it may seem though I think you can find that part on E-bay used, perhaps you could even braze the ears back on ....I'm not sure about the quality of the metal and brazing though, perhaps others will advise on that. I had the screw and nut fail on my cross slide and was able to make the repair on the lathe manually with some ingenuity.... I have the head stock opened up for some work as I write , they do need periodic maintenance and repairs. Good luck and regards


----------



## tomh (Jun 4, 2015)

Richard
That is a common problem with that model lathe. 
Go to yahoo groups, craftsman lathes,  and there is a thread where someone built one. ( I cant find it but it is there)
Also clausing  still sells parts for the craftsman/atlas lathe.   Ask for jo 
A new one will be better than an old one as the metal will be better and stronger. Aluminum  verses the original  zamak
Go to OWWM they have manuals and parts breakdownfor them.
Hope this helps
Tomh


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 9, 2015)

tomh said:


> Richard
> That is a common problem with that model lathe.
> Go to yahoo groups, craftsman lathes,  and there is a thread where someone built one. ( I cant find it but it is there)
> Also clausing  still sells parts for the craftsman/atlas lathe.   Ask for jo
> ...


Since this where we are supposed to talk about non- machining
thoughts,  I would like to note again, how kind and wise a group we seem to be.
       ..........BLJHB


----------



## deadfrednc (Jun 13, 2015)

Yea I suppose your right about this being a non machining section. It was a bit more of a rant honestly lol. Regardless I spoke with a gentleman yesterday that is in process of making a machined replacement part and I hope to use my machine as the "guineapig" for the prototype which is great. I'm excited to see what he does.


----------

